# The Official Pregnancy Thread



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

lol. i dont know what to say. but, i'm starting a pregnancy thread. i guess for those of us who are pregnant, we can post up new posts about our appointments, how we feel daily, belly pictures, and any changes that we notice. also, anything else!

come join us in our 9 month journey!


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

okay. i'll obviously start. i had my first appointment last friday, february 17th. i was 14 weeks pregnant. i got to hear a heartbeat. that was exciting :clap and bobby [my boyfriend] was there the whole time. they took some pee and blood from me. i found out i had a bladder infection. i've been having huge back pain and it was unbearable. now, its better now that i'm taking antibiotics for my bladder infection. didnt know bladder infections cause back pain. but, i guess we all learn something new every day huh?

my next appointment is on friday, march 17th. i'm excited to see what that will bring!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2006)

yay! what a nice thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry about your bladder infection. i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

i already do! i've only took 3 pills and i'm sure its gone now. i have 7 more pills to take. only 3 more days. yay! haha.

other then that, i still feel normal. eating like crazy though! my god!


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

first pictures taken with my belly. its soo teeny. haha. i'm 15 weeks and 1 day along.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations breathless! You look adorable with your little belly! I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

thank you! i hope i continue to feel better. :icon_smil


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2006)

aww so cute, thanks for sharing.

Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on your pregnancy!! I LOVE being a mom!!! Children are awesome!!!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 25, 2006)

I love those pics and congrats!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG you look gorgeous Cassondra!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love Your little tummy is so cute!


----------



## anne7 (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations to all the expecting moms! Now you get to take advantage of all of those premium "For Expectant Mothers" parking spaces! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Feb 26, 2006)

i know! arent they the cutest?


----------



## breathless (Feb 26, 2006)

haha. they USED to have those around here. now, they dont. they recently took them out like 2 years ago. *cries*


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 26, 2006)

ohhh i love this thread! omg you look so cute!!!!! i love your little belly , i dont have a belly yet ( well i do but not from being pregant) im only 1 month that i know of, my 1st opt. is on march 6th but i might change the doctor im going to so dont know yet! do you know what your having? and what are you doing about strecth marks? any creams your using?:icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 26, 2006)

Aww, your belly pics are so cute! What a great thread idea for all the expectant mothers of MUT!


----------



## breathless (Feb 27, 2006)

i find out if i have a boy or girl on march 31st. my next appointment is on march 17th where i'll set up my ultra sound. i'm soo excited!

you can determine your due date by the first day of your last period. mine was november 11th. so, you take the month and count back 3 months. thats august. then, you take the day and add 7. so, thats 18. my due date is august 18th :icon_chee so, figure yours out too =] i'd like to know!

for stretch marks, i have none ... yet! haha. but, i wont take a shower every day. every other day i'll do it. i dont want soap to dry out my skin. but, after i get out of the shower, i dont towel dry. i put lotion on right away. any kind of lotion will do, for now i guess. i dont have palmers cocoa butter. but, i do have suave cocoa butter. i use that ... sometimes. when i dont forget it in my room. also, every night, i put on my suave cocoa butter lotion. in the morning, i dont do anything, except for every other morning when i get out of the shower. makes sense? lol. wow. what a babble.


----------



## breathless (Feb 27, 2006)

oh yes. jennycateyez! or, may i say jennifer? post daily about how you're feeling or whatever! this is also made for you! if you wish that is ...


----------



## Liz (Feb 27, 2006)

you guys are too cute! congrats everyone!

and i look forward to reading your guys's posts about your next few months! it sounds so exciting!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 27, 2006)

HOw sweet/! Congratulations! You should make a scrapbook with the pics you take too! :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 27, 2006)

well i dont go by the last period cause i know EXACTLY which day i conceived! ( crazy right) sometimes i feel like im going to pass out! its such a nasty feeeling and some days im just a witch and some days im super nice i never was like this so its a big change for me you know, i bought all the pregancy magazine im on all the webistes everything! lol, me and my fam helped my sister raise my nephew i was home most of the time so it was me doing all the work so i know what to expect.

im going to breast feed are you? after i heard that everytime you breast feed you burn 500 calories! omg i was like yep im def doing it plus its healthy for the baby! i have all the liton palmers and all i dont care about gaining weight cause you lose that i just dont want those nasty stretch marks thats what im worried about, i know this girl that it looks like she has stichers on her stomach its so bad!


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

awww, this is gonna be a cute thread - to all you ladies, I hope the journey will be smooth and memorable for all of the right reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh gosh Charmaine will be next haha


----------



## Leony (Feb 28, 2006)

Great thread!

Congrats ladies!

As Liz just said before, I also look forward to read your posts in the next few months!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

ditto!

cassondra, oh, my god. HOW CUTE! your belly is sooooooo tiny, but so there LOL i hope you're feeling better!

char, i want one, too LOL

remember to keep us updated!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 1, 2006)

Aww, Cassondra, you look so cute!

Can't wait for your future posts and pics ladies! I don't know if it is a good idea though, since I'm starting to want one myself.....


----------



## elljmz (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't want to disappoint you but it's not 500 calories everytime you breastfeed but maybe like an extra 300 calories burned per day. Although that may seem like a much smaller than you have heard, breastfeeding does help your uterus contract much quicker and the benefits to the baby are undeniably good. As for the stretch marks it's all in the genes. While lotions help with the itchiness with the stretching of your belly skin they will not prevent stretch marks if you are prone to them. Ask your doctor when you go to your appointment. I gained about 70 lbs and had a huge belly and did not get one stretch mark on my belly. My doctor told me I had a pretty belly. LOL Good Luck!

[im going to breast feed are you? after i heard that everytime you breast feed you burn 500 calories! omg i was like yep im def doing it plus its healthy for the baby! i have all the liton palmers and all i dont care about gaining weight cause you lose that i just dont want those nasty stretch marks thats what im worried about, i know this girl that it looks like she has stichers on her stomach its so bad!


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2006)

i should! great idea! thanks!


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2006)

oh. well. when you go in for you appointment, your doctor or midwife, whomever, will feel your uterus and tell you how far you are. or else, you can have an ultrasound. not too sure how that all works out. my midwife put her hand inside of me and felt my uterus. omg. ouch! but, she told me i was 14 weeks along, when i thought i was 14 weeks along.

and yes, i'm going to breastfeed. at least attempt it. if it doesnt work out for some reason, then thats okay. but, i also want my baby to get used to formula just in case for day care reasons. if they use up all of my milk and my baby is hungary again, they have no choice BUT to give formula. know what i mean? so, yes. i'm excited! i'm reading all about breastfeeding.


----------



## breathless (Mar 3, 2006)

eh. i dont care how much you loose. nothing or something a day. haha. i just want to make sure that my baby gets what he or she needs.

my mom and grandma and aunts never had stretch marks. so, i may not get them either. if i do, then thats what i get, i suppose. haha. oh well. right? in the end, thats what matters =]

i hope i have a pretty belly! lol!


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2006)

17 weeks along pictures


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 10, 2006)

omg you are so cute pregant! and ur tiny!


----------



## divamom (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm loving the belly shots, you look adorable breathless:icon_smil


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh, you look so cute. One hot mama! I remember when my belly was that size with my daugther. I kinda want to be pregnant again..:whistling:


----------



## elljmz (Mar 10, 2006)

You do have a pretty belly! Congratulations!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 10, 2006)

OMG you are so cute. Well I am a little late to be included here since I already have 3. I definitely recommend breastfeeding. I only did it with my last, but holy cow, the differene and convenience in caring for your baby is so much easier when breastfeeding. Don't get discouraged either, the first week is the hardest,and then it is cake. Congrats to the new mommies here, and enjoy your pregnancies!


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2006)

i'm thinking about breastfeeding at home. but, when i bring my baby to child care, if there isnt enough breast milk for the day, they can be fed formula. also, they can be fed formula any time of day if i cant produce enough. i told wic that i want to formula feed so i can get free formula from them though. oo. haha.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

oh, my god! how cute, cass!!!! your boobs got bigger, too LOL


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh the belly pics are so adorable!! My best friend is prego too right now and she is about as far along as you are. I hadn't seen her in awhile so when I saw her a few weeks ago I was blown away! She looked so cute!

I am so excited for you girls. Enjoy it cause it doesn't last forever!


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

for sure! i used to be a size 36 c pre-pregnancy. now, all my bras are too small. i'm wearing sports bras at the moment because, i cant seem to find 36 d anywhere. haha. oh lordy.


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

awww! congrats to her! its such an exciting time! and i guess i wish it lasted more then 9 months. then again, i'm already anxious to see my little one!


----------



## camileizlife (Mar 12, 2006)

breathless that's fantastic i hope ur pregnancy goes really well!! and i hope your baby turns out to be as pretty as you! :flowers:


----------



## breathless (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks! i'm hoping things will go well too.


----------



## breathless (Mar 19, 2006)

well, i went in for my second appointment. i am now at 124 pounds. my midwife isnt too happy about that. i've only gained 4 pounds so far. but, shes very nice. she says, "oh cassondra. *huge smile* i want you to be at 130 by march 31st." and i told her i'm trying and she said that maybe i'm not eating the correct food that will give me my weight. so, on march 24th, she's teaching a class for newly pregnant women. it's 2 hours long. its all about what to eat, how much to eat, when to call the hospital, what to bring to the hospital, and all that fun stuff.

secondly, she hopped me up on top of the examining table and had me lift my shirt. she took out a measuring tape and measured from my pelvis area [or so] to my belly button. she says i'm 18 weeks along according to that and i'm growing just perfect.

i was talked to about my belly button ring. she says she knows its a pregnancy belly ring, but if i have any sort of troubles, just take it out. but, she says she doubts there will be any problems.

then we heard the heartbeat. it took forever for her to find it. she was way over to the right while my other midwife found it in a split second over to my left. so, she finally found the heartbeat over to the left. the baby is beating at 158 beats per minute.

lastly! omg, this sounds like it lasted all day, but it was a very short process. she finally gave me the number to call to make my first ultrasound. *joy*

lastly. a picture of me in my new maternity outfit. shirt from walmart and pants from old navy.

18w2d


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 20, 2006)

wow only 4 pounds? you look cute with your new outfit, im going for my sonogram next wednesday only because last time i went they coldnt find the babys heartbeat. but thats great everything went well, are they going to find out the sex when you go?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, only 4 pounds! I love the pictures! Keep em coming! I'm at 25 weeks now so entering the last trimester. I can't wait to go through the last 3 months. They can't go by fast enough! She is extremely active and kicking me all the time. I can only imagine what it's going to be like when she runs out of room. She will probably have her feet in my ribs! Ouch!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 20, 2006)

reija you gatta show us some pics! i know you look so cute preggo!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww! I bet you can't wait to meet her though!! :w00t:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 20, 2006)

Cassondra you look absolutely ADORABLE! I love the pic you had included at the 17 week mark of your belly as you look down... lol I couldn't see your feet at all!! :laughno:


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 20, 2006)

When are YOU going to post up some cute pics momma?! I hope you're going along well too!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 20, 2006)

i well soon as i start getting a belly ( from being pregant that is)


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

lol well hurry up!! :w00t:


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2006)

how far along are you? i hear you cant hear the heartbeat until you're at least 12 weeks pregnant. either way, its very exciting to hear! you'll almost be in tears!

i want to find out the sex when i have my ultrasound, yes. only because i want to start to buy and most things are only boy or girl around here. so, i just want to be prepared.


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2006)

yea. only 4 pounds. lol. but i try so hard to eat as much as i can. i've talked to a few ladies at my work and they said that they didnt really gain anything until the last trimester. and its a good thing i'm not loosing weight like a small handful do.

isnt the kicking amazing? haha. not when they kick the ribs though i bet! omg! ouch!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2006)

omg! lol. i forgot i posted that! haha!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 23, 2006)

there saying im 3 months which i think im way less, but i will know for sure on the 29th, let us know when you find out what your having!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

awwwwwwwww, cass, what a cute pic! i love that outfit! have fun at the class tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

reija, how cute. i'm so excited for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

jenny, can't wait to hear more on you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh, and we've got another pregnant lady on board (not me): NICOLE! (Nicolet)


----------



## breathless (Mar 24, 2006)

well, i'm excited to know when your due date is exactly! update as soon as you can!

and next friday [march 31st] i get to have my ultrasound. and i want to know what i'm having too. yay! i'm so excited!


----------



## breathless (Mar 24, 2006)

awww. thanks! i know i'll have fun because i'm so interested in everything they have to say =]

and congrats to nicole!


----------



## breathless (Mar 24, 2006)

for those who have been pregnant before:

when you feel the baby kick and/or move [i started at 16 weeks and 2 days], when can somebody feel it on the outside? i swear i feel it now and so does my boyfriend [starting at 18 weeks].

oh. and omg. this baby just started monday march 20th [18 weeks and 3 days] kicking like crazy. he/she will move forever and it feels so awesome!


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 25, 2006)

wow that must be such a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

awwwwwwwww! that must be such a great feeling!


----------



## breathless (Mar 26, 2006)

yea it is =] it feels like gas bubbles, but its not. you just know because, you dont have to fart. lol.


----------



## breathless (Mar 26, 2006)

it is! i love it!


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2006)

yesterday was my ultrasound as being 20 weeks pregnant and just, the usual. before i had to go in, i had to drink 32 oz. of water and hour beforehand. so, i started at 4:30 and my appointment was at 6. we got there and we got to meet the tech. oh boy! was he a hottie! seriously! oooooo .... okay! haha. so, he put that warmish gel on my belly and started going away at it. he rolled around on my tummy for like 3 minutes and told me i was too full. so, i went to the bathroom. came back and we got to see the hearts, brain, face, hands, feet, stomache, *the baby stretch*, *the baby play with their face*, and we got to see the *sex* of our baby. as soon as we seen the sex of our baby, we knew we were right. parent instinct. we knew what we were having from day one. and this proved it, lole and behold! the tech even said there was noooooooooo mistaking this one and we can go out and buy like crazy and decorate like crazy with no mistake what so ever! then, the tech said that my bladder was full again! this is literally 10 minutes later. so, i had to go pee again. came back and we got to see the spine and kidneys. then, we were all done. the whole process took about 30 minutes. we got a ton of pictures too! the one i have to show [since i took in from my digital camera and battery was running dead] is the one where our little boy is playing with his face! omg! we're having a boy! chayden robert law! and we're so excited! bobby is going to scan our sonograms at the firestation and put them up on our computer. yay! then i can really show him off!

this was a perfect day! everything looked perfect. right on the dot! he said that chayden measures exactly 20 weeks to the day. and his heart is beating at 148. and he looks extremely healthy! even his penis! okay. i threw that one in. but, my god. that boy is definately gifted! sticking out to greet us all! lmfao. wow! i'm done! about to run and do my makeup while kaylee and i go to see atl. sexy!

edit: i added 20w1d belly pics.


----------



## hissycat (Apr 1, 2006)

Isn't seeing your baby on ultrasound awesome? It's like, "Oh my God! There's a person in there!!!" It makes it even more real and exciting.

Congratulations on your beautiful baby boy! You're in for a fun time. Mine's almost 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 1, 2006)

awww ur having a boy!!! congrats !:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi all!!

This is my first official post here on the Preggy Thread!! Whoo hoo!

I went in for 1st Dr's appt yesterday, and she did an ultrasound. We saw the little peanut, and saw it's heart beating (wow). That always amazes me. I thought I was farther along, but I'm only at 6 weeks. That means...

Baby #3 is due Nov. 23rd!! All my children will be exactly 4 years apart!! Too wild. I have a 7 yr old boy and a 3 yr old girl, both of their birthdays are the last week of October.

Feeling pretty crappy...not as bad as with my daughter, but exhausted and nauseated all day long.

And, to all my fellow preggy mut mama's...congrats to all of you!!

Also, Breathless, so exciting to hear you're having a boy! I really wanted a son first (I don't know why). Boys are so much fun.

Boy or girl for #3 for me? Just wishing for a healthy baby.

:satisfied:


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2006)

it was soo exciting! i almost had to cry. but, the tech was so hot, i didnt want him to see me cry. lol. jk! but, seriously. it was very emotional and exciting!


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks doll! i cant wait to find out what you're having! if its at 20 weeks preggo or when you push him/her out!


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2006)

congrats darling! you're having a girl. jk! i dont know. but, thats my guess =]

i've always wanted a boy at first too. then, after that, i dont care what i have.


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 1, 2006)

Ha ha..we'll probably end up with another sweet, little girl. Oh, I don't know!

Since we have one of each already, it really doesn't matter...but my dear husband would love another boy!


----------



## breathless (Apr 1, 2006)

yea. either way, its exciting! congrats again! =]


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 13, 2006)

so i went to the doctor today and i heard the babys heartbeat!!!! omg it was amazing!!!! i was speechless! i couldnt believe i have 2 heartbeats in my body! so i was glowing all day today hehe. cant wait to i actually feel it move and see it! :smilehappyyes: :lovelove:


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 14, 2006)

Pregnant Ladies are Lucky Ducks. Nice Thread...Nice Work! :laughing:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 14, 2006)

I felt Makayla move quite early. I think I was around 12 weeks...like little bubbles, but not gas. I was a good 5 months preggers before Joe could really feel her kick (and it wasn't that hard). But, as she grew, she became a kung-fu kicker. LOL...in fact one time my cat Grey Girl was sitting on my 6 1/2 month preggers belly (I warned her, haha) all peacefully until Makayla nailed her right square in the butt. Grey Girl jumped so high in the air and jumped 1/2 way across the living room!! It was great! I wish I had that on camera...I remember the look on the cat's face with her ears back looking at me like, "What the heck just happened???"

I enjoyed being preggers. It was a great time. I did get annoyed with the "foot to the crotch" Makayla would do every so often though. You'll know exactly what I mean when you experience it...in fact, the first couple of times you'll probably wonder if the baby will push itself out right then and there! LOL The most awesome things are when the baby is bigger and they "roll" over in your belly...your belly will move from one side to the other. Awesome.

Glad to hear the pregnancies are going well! I go in for my ultrasound on Monday. I just had 2 miscarriages in the past year, so my doc wants to take a look-see and make sure that this one is a viable pregnancy (I think it is).

OMG...I'm so excited, I can't wait (and I'm scared at the same time...).


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 16, 2006)

Jenny, I'm so excited for you...isn't it amazing? How far along are you? And when is your due date? We should keep a running tab on everyone's due date..


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, it would be great to know who all is preggy and when you're due.

From what I can recollect this is our list of preggy mama's:

Breathless/Cassondra

Jennycateyez/Jennifer

Reija- I'm almost positive she's due soon.

VenusGoddess

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 11 days

Nicolet/Nicole - me! Due date: November 23rd

Is there anyone else? Yet?

Ha..I'm sure we'll be adding a few more to our list in the days to come!

Btw, one of my best friends (whom I've known since childhood) and I are both expecting our 3rds and both due on November 23rd!! Craziness.

Does anyone know what they're having yet?

:satisfied:


----------



## hissycat (Apr 17, 2006)

Congratulations Jenny and Nicole--and ALL the pregnant mutters!! Being a mom is the BEST! :w00t:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm tentatively due December 2nd. I have to go in for an ultrasound to make sure that all is well (I had 2 miscarriages, so they want to make sure this one is going to be viable). I still have all of the preg symptoms, so I'm thinking it's all good.

We should definitely keep a "Due Date Log".


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi, VenusGoddess...I hope you're keeping your feet up, and letting yourself relax as much as possible! It's so hard when you have other little ones to take care of. When do you get to go in for your ultrasound? I'm sure everything will be just fine! It's a good sign that you are still experiencing symptoms. Please keep us posted!

I just need to update Cassondra, Jenny and Reija's EDD now:

Breathless/Cassondra

Jennycateyez/Jennifer

Reija- I'm almost positive she's due soon.

VenusGoddess - Due date: December 2nd

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 11 days

Nicolet/Nicole - me! Due date: November 23rd


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 17, 2006)

the doc's say im due oct, 14, but i think it will be later, i have a feeling they are wrong on how many moths i am cause they go by your last period and i know exactly when i got pregant!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 17, 2006)

thanx sweetie! i mentioned on the thread be4 this one my due date :icon_chee

thank you hissycat


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, I just got my ultrasound!!!

Baby's heart beat is coming in at 149. Measurement-wise, they put me as due for December 8, 2006.


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 17, 2006)

Jenny, you're due in October...my kids are both October babies - Scorpio's!!

Here's the list:

Breathless/Cassondra

Jennycateyez/Jennifer- EDD October 14th

Reija- I'm almost positive she's due soon.

VenusGoddess - EDD December 2nd

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 11 days

Nicolet/Nicole - me! EDD November 23rd


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, yay! Look at your little sweetie!! So glad your ultrasound went well. Oh, I wish we could have an ultrasound every week...so reassuring.

Quick update:

Breathless/Cassondra

Jennycateyez/Jennifer- EDD October 14th

Reija- I'm almost positive she's due soon.

VenusGoddess - EDD December 8th

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 11 days

Nicolet/Nicole - me! EDD November 23rd


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 17, 2006)

aww how cute! you got yours really early!

thanx for the updates nicole


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh the u/s picture is so cute! We are going in tomorrow for ours. They are measuring the growth of this baby because our first was so little even though he was born at 37 weeks. The due date is July 4th for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I think our girl will be born in June though. I don't know why but I just have a feeling that will be the time for her. We will see if I'm right in a few months.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 17, 2006)

Who ever thought you'd love a peanut so much?? :inlove:

We got an early u/s because they wanted to verify that the pregnancy was viable (I just had 2 miscarriages this past year). So, they wanted to make sure all was well. My next u/s won't be until 12 weeks and then the final at 6 months.

That pic is already in a frame. heh


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 17, 2006)

lmao @ loving a peanut!

i wish u well and hope everything well go smoothly! keep the pics coming :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 17, 2006)

so u think your going to have the baby in june... isnt it crazy how u know your body? you must be so happy to go to your u/s tomrrow! cant wait to see pics ( thats if u want to share) :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 18, 2006)

Congratulations once again ladies on your pregnancies! I can't imagine how exciting it must be! Hope you all are getting as much rest and relaxation as you possibly can. Take care of yourselves!:hug:


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh, how exciting, Reija!! I'm so happy for you and Tony! June/July is right around the corner, too....

Do you guys have any names in mind? Girl's names are so much fun!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks, Devin!!! You're so sweet!

Oh, rest and relaxation....that would be nice....

:satisfied:


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 21, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, cass, you're having a boy?! yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! what a cute name!!! the sonogram is adorableeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

jenny, yayyyy, you heard the baby's heartbeat! that must've been so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

angel, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, the little peanut! how sweet! thanks for showing us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm so glad it's going well for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

reija, how did it go at the doc's?! how big is your belly? :inlove:

i hope all the mommies are feeling well!!!!


----------



## tsims (Apr 21, 2006)

congrats new moms to be.

it is exciting time. mine are all teens now.

for prevention of strech marks i used something called mothers friend. i have had 3 children and no strech marks. maybe genetics to ?

ts


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 22, 2006)

Congrats to VenusGoddess on your peanut! I know what it's like after a miscarriage to go through another pregnancy so I'm so happy for you! Everyone else too! I'm happy for you all! Isn't it great to be pregnant? I'm almost at 30 weeks and my belly is as big as it was when I delivered our first son about 5years ago. I guess they say that you get bigger with each pregnancy. I don't know how much bigger my belly can get though. I can't imagine it stretching another 2 more months. Ouch! I'm using Earth Mama Angel Baby stretch oil and it's the best! It has a nice scent that's really uplifting but not overpowering. It's the best pregnancy oil I've tried. We would have posted the ultrasound pictures but they weren't that good this time. It's really hard to see anything on them. I don't know why. Watching the ultrasound was fun though. She was very active through the whole time and she is really kicking right now as I'm typing this. She is way more active than Cameron ever was. They said that she weighs 3 pounds 1 ounce now. They measured it on the ultrasound. They are measuring the growth very closely because I'm under the care of a specialist because of the miscarriage last year and because Cameron was pretty small even though he was born at 37 weeks (he was 5 pounds 11 ounces) but today he is one of the biggest in his age group. He is 95 percentile for his height and weight. The boy is nothing but pure muscle at 5 years of age, even his pediatrician is amazed. He will be a football player I think. It's just amazing to see that the birth weight has nothing to do with the way they turn out later in life. We decided on the name too. Our daughter will be named Carissa. We both liked the name a lot and it will go well with Cameron.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 22, 2006)

where did u find that oil? it sounds good! did u get any stretch marks yet? i love the name carissa.. little carissa is going to be a hottie! i seen cameron and hes a good looking boy and between u and tony you guys are going to have some knockouts.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 23, 2006)

Isn't that the truth? I'm almost 2 months, and I already have the pregnancy bump. I didn't have that with Makayla until I was well almost into my 5th month. Then my belly exploded out. I'm afraid to see how big I'll get with this one. LOL

Congrats on you little baby girl, Reija. I think Carissa is a beautiful name. We've decided on Annika if it's a girl and Adrian if it's a boy. No middle names as we can never agree...LOL.

Can everyone update on how they are doing??


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2006)

awwwwwww, reija, carissa is a gorgeous name!!! glad you're doing well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

angel, annika and adrian are gorgeous names, also!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Reija, I'm so thrilled to hear you're having a sweet little girl..how wonderful! What is your "due date?" Keep us posted, ok? Btw, I love the name Carissa. It's so beautiful.

VenusGoddess, I hear you on the preggy bump. I definitely showed earlier with my 2nd, than with my first. However, I'm about 9 weeks with this one, and I don't have a "bump" yet. My waist has thickened a bit, and my boobs are extra bouncy, but no definite bump yet. Perhaps because of my all day morning sickness...I've been losing a lot of my meals. Oh, I also love the names you've picked out. Our friend named his daughters Annika and Ava...too cute!

:icon_conf

Along with being sick all day, I've also been more exhausted than I can remember...I think it's my age..ouch!

Hang in there, girls! Don't forget to take your prenatals and do your kegels!!

I've attached a pic of my little peanut..it's from a few weeks ago, when we initially saw my doctor.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 23, 2006)

venus- those are some pretty names!

nicole thanx for sharing ur pic its to cute!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 23, 2006)

My God, if I could sleep for 20 hours a day, I would. It was like this when I was preggers with Makayla, and I see it hasn't changed, LOL. I do not have any morning sickness, although my boobs are mucho tender...If I have to go up or downstairs, I hold them still...LOL. I've already popped out of my regular bra...so I'm going to get a bigger bra today. :wassatt:

Thanks for showing us the ultrasound pics! It's amazing how small they are and how big they get, quickly...

I've already got the preggy bump and my jeans are already feeling too snug for comfort. A friend got some tank-top type thingy and it goes around your preggers waist and over your current jeans (unzipped as you get bigger) and holds everything in place. They come in all kinds of colors. I think I'm going to get that eventually...sure beats spending $30 on jeans that I'll wear for 4 months. heh


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah i was looking at those i think its called bella band? something like that , i was wondering if they work or not... does she say its comfrotable? does her jeans fall? does it really hold? sorry for all the ?s


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 23, 2006)

Here's the Tummy Sash that Pea in the Pod sells..kinda pricey $26.00





And here's their pic for the Bella Band...hard to see. $28.00.

I'd love to find out more about the tank top thingy that VenusGoddess mentioned. Tell us more!! Where do you get them? Sounds like it has great support and coverage, and might even be cute, too!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

congrats jenny! i had tears when i heard chaydens heartbeat! isnt it such an amazing thought? aww!


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 23, 2006)

*Hi Girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just saw this thread ...*

*How is everyone feeling today? Im 4 days away from my C-section. This is my second child. I had my son ( he's 4 now ) naturally....Ok not naturally - lots of pain meds and an epidural lol...but Vaginally. I'm having a C section this time because the baby is sitting sideways in there! ( Its also called transverse ) *

*I'm pretty nervous...surgery scares me but I know they do this every day!*

*My pregnancy was pretty uneventful this time around. Aside from morning sickness up until about 3 months, the only trouble I've really had is quite painful Sciatica. It's on and off and my Doctor has given me some tylenol #3 to help when it's really bad. *

*Well - thursday's the day ( April 27th )*

*I'll keep you posted *

*:thumbsup2: *

*Sarah*


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

yea. i felt chayden kick pretty early for my first pregnancy. people told me that i wont be able to feel him until around 20 weeks. but, seriously, i felt him myself inside at 16 weeks pregnant. and bobby felt him on the outside at around 18 weeks. we could see him kick from the outside at 19 weeks. now he is moving a ton more and its sooo wonderful! but, when i got sick the other week, i couldnt feel him. now that i feel better, he is his normal fighter. yay!

congrats on your ultrasound! i am very sure everything will be fine =] i cant wait to hear about it!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

wow! this is a great year for babies! i am due august 18th.

thats soo crazy that you and your friend are due around the same time. lol. how great is that?

oh. and i am having a lovely boy. for sure =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

thank you! i cant wait for all the fun times and challenges headed for the future =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

*crossing fingers for all positive-ness*


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

cassondra - due august 18th.


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

hm ... i think that when you have sex, you dont get pregnant that day. it can take up to a week or so. the sperm have to meet up with the egg. and go on a date. lol. and well, you know ... =] haha. but, anywho! when you have your u/s, they can tell you exactly when you're due. =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

perfect! yay! congrats! see? we all knew you were coming back with positive news =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

aww! i dont have a feeling as to when our little man will be born. i hope he's a week late. lol. dont ask why. but, i'm for sure that thought will change in a few months time here. i'll say, "he needs to come out now!".


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

yea. i dont have any stretch marks at all. i'm 23 weeks along right now. but, a mom at my work has a job in mixing aromatherapy, oils, lotions, and all that good stuff. she's making me a bottle of stretch mark oil. i love working with tons of mommies =]


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

aww! congrats!

i dont use anything for stretch marks. i dont do anything different then pre-pregnancy. just lotion up after i take a shower. lol. but, i belive stretch marks are a bit genetic. the women in my family never had any stretch marks. but, we'll see. i can still get bigger =]

yea. isnt it amazing how different you are from birth? lol. the doctors told my mom that i was going to be slow because my head was very little. heck. its still smaller then anybodies! but, i can tell you i'm not slow! lol. i'm about as normal as normal can be =] *giggles* some people i tell ya =]

oh. and when your son becomes the football player, we'll all sit and watch him on tv =]

i love the name you choose for your daughter. too cute! i looove that name!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

awww! i love pregnancy bellies!

well, my pregnancy is going great! i can feel chayden moving around a ton. other then that, nothing else has changed. except, its harder to get out of the tall bed we have. lol.


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

haha! look at that tiny child! awwwwwww! too cute!


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

i wish i could even pull my jeans up past the top half of my legs! lol. or else, i'd definately get that pregnancy waist thing for your jeans. so, i bought a few pairs of maternity jeans that are too cute! i'll even wear them normally after the baby is born =] haha.


----------



## breathless (Apr 23, 2006)

aww! congrats!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok, quick update, girls...

Breathless/Cassondra - EDD August 18th

Jennycateyez/Jennifer- EDD October 14th

Reija- I'm almost positive she's due soon.

VenusGoddess - EDD December 8th

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 4 days, April 27th?

Nicolet/Nicole - me! EDD November 23rd

Here's a quick pic of me with my kids. They are sooo excited about the baby-to-be, and they are trying so hard to be big helpers. I feel so bad these days, because I'm so nauseas (sp?) and tired, and throwing up so much that I'm not able to do as much as I want with them. My son, Jaedon, is 7 and my daughter, Kaeli, is 3. They'll be 8 and 4 when the baby comes along....it looks like we're on the 4 year plan!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2006)

What cute pictures! Sorry to hear that you've been so sick with morning sickness. I was lucky and didn't get it that bad (no throwing up). My due date is July 4th! So I have 10 more weeks to go. But I think it will be more like 7 more weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> We had a little family baby shower today and we also gave our son big brother gifts and he was so excited. We got so many cute baby girl clothes! I'm going to go through them and get them washed and ready to go in the next few weeks. I still have plenty of time to get ready but I like to be well prepared.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 24, 2006)

sarah let us know how it goes! good luck

nicole your kids are so adorable thank you for sharing those pics

reija congrats on ur baby shower, im sure that carissa is going to have some wordrobe


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 25, 2006)

I believe that my friend had the bella band. She says it's awesome. It holds her jeans in place, supports her belly well, and is just super comfortable. They are kinda pricey, but if you just get one or two, you can really widen up your wardrobe without spending a ton of money. I spent TONS of money on maternity clothes when I was preggers with Makayla, and I don't want to do that, again...so I'll probably go buy a Bella Band in Black...or a neutral color.


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Girls, hope you made it through your Monday ok.

Breathless/Cassondra - EDD August 18th

Jennycateyez/Jennifer- EDD October 14th

Reija- EDD July 4th

VenusGoddess - EDD December 8th

Pepperpops/Sara - having a C section in 3 days, April 27th?

Nicolet/Nicole - me! EDD November 23rd

Reija - July 4th!! What a great due date..spectacular even! Btw, my bday is on July 5th. It's always a busy, festive time. I'm glad you enjoyed your baby shower...aren't little baby girl clothes the most precious things in the world? Sounds like your officially nesting...

Jenny - You're so sweet! Thanks for the nice compliment you gave my kids (I think they're pretty darn cute, myself)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

VenusGoddess - Bella Band sounds awesome. I'm definitely going to go out and get me one! I'm not quite needing it yet. Somehow, I am still fitting into all my clothes, I just look a little ripe. Like I've had one too many beers.

Luckily, I saved a lot of my maternity clothes, although some of them are not quite in style anymore! They have such cute clothes now. I think I might just head to Target or Old Navy and get a few basics. One thing I'm not looking forward to is a maternity bathing suit...ow, baby. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 25, 2006)

I totally understand what you mean. That's how I feel. My jeans are fitting, but now I'm starting to "spill out". I think I'll just buy a few cute maternity tops...but I'm going to get the Bella Band and just keep my jeans.

I've solved the Maternity bathing suit problem. I just won't go swimming. LOL...I've seen some really cute ones...so, we'll see.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2006)

Old Navy and Target are great for maternity clothes. I also bought some on sale and/or clearance from the Gap and they work great. I only bought a few bottom pieces and more tops so that I can rotate. I also tried to buy pieces that I can use as transitional clothes after the baby is born when I can't fit back to my old clothes yet. Here is a picture of me at the baby shower.


----------



## Jen (Apr 25, 2006)

Reija, you look so cute AND beautiful AND healthy!!!:heart:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

You look sooo adorable, Reija!


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 25, 2006)

You look adorable! I'll try and post some of me today before my ceasarean in 2 days....yikes.


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are a couple..I just realized, I have no full body ones.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 25, 2006)

awww u look so beauitful.. and ur not even fat ur all stomach!


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 25, 2006)

2 days huh? are you scared? you look so cute and ur son kissing ur stomach is a great pic


----------



## bunni (Apr 25, 2006)

awww, you ladies look so adorable! beautiful beautiful!!!:inlove:

Hope you have a good delivery!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Aww, I love the pic with your son! Your back looks like it hurts in that second one. How exciting, just 2 days! Have a great delivery!

I wanna see some more belly pics!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 26, 2006)

Reija!! You look soooo gorgeous and glowy!!

Btw, I love that top...where'd you get it?


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your pics! I love the one of your son kissing your belly...too sweet. You and Reija are all belly!!

Good luck on your ceasarean...so exciting! Hope you're feeling ok...I know how hard the last few days can be. Please keep us posted and when you're feeling up to it, we'd love to see pics of your new little one.


----------



## Ley (Apr 26, 2006)

Just dropping in to say best wishes for the caesarean Pepperpops, hope everything goes smoothly for you over the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How are all you other ladies, is the morning sickness over yet? And (what I really want to know!) did you get all 'glowy' yet, or is that just a myth? This thread is interesting for those of us who haven't gone through all this before!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your sweet comments! You all look great too! I've gained plenty of weight, more this time than with our 1st. I got the top from isabellaoliver.com. I love Isabella Oliver clothes because they are so versatile. A lot of the pieces can be worn after the pregnancy as well. They are expensive but luckily I had a coupon so I got mine cheaper. I'm always on the look out for bargains and very rarely pay a full price for anything.

Good luck with your delivery Pepperpops!

I don't know about the glow. I guess it's something you don't notice yourself when you are pregnant but other people tell you that you are glowing. My friend guessed that I was pregnant right away in the beginning just because she kept saying that I looked different.


----------



## Pepperpops (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the luck!

I'll post in a few days once I'm home!

*teeth chattering *

Off I go.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Good luck!! We'll be waiting to hear back from you!!!


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 28, 2006)

We'll be thinking of you!! Can't wait to see pics of your new arrival!


----------



## jessiee (Apr 28, 2006)

congratu lations to all the future moms:satisfied:


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 1, 2006)

Congratulations! It is so exciting When you are pregnant and you finally get to see the baby that is growing in you. I know that when I was pregnant for my little girl i could wait to have the ultrasound done.


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you. I hope that all goes well for you and the baby. I had my second miscarriage in January. I know how you feel.


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 1, 2006)

Congratulations to you! Thanks for the EDD's of everyone.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 1, 2006)

Well, it's official...I'm only 2 months preggers, and I cannot button my jeans. What the heck? I mean, I was expecting to show sooner...but I cannot believe that I'm 8 weeks preggers, and my jeans won't button!!!

ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!

Off to buy some Bella Bands...I'll give a review once I try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

dont feel bad.. im 4 months and look like im 8! no joke! when my sister was 2 month she looked like she was 6! i guess it just runs in my family because my mother was the same, well all carry big. i wanna take some pics but im to inscure right now because i think im to big :satisfied:

i started off fat to begin with now my fat belly is just more round. and dont 4get to let us know how those bella band are. i went shopping yesturday and didnt find any


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 1, 2006)

Here is a link for the Bella Bands. There are other places that sell them online, but the DoulaShop has the lowest prices (they also have a 3 pack which makes each cost about $22).

http://www.doulashop.com/products/pr...als/index.html


----------



## jennycateyez (May 1, 2006)

thanx for the link. did you try them yet?


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 1, 2006)

No, just ordered them...I should have them within the week, though.


----------



## Pepperpops (May 2, 2006)

Hi! Just a quick note ( Im still on bed rest - rough delivery )

Kai Alexander was born at 4:28 pm April 27th . he was 7 lbs, 15 oz :icon_smil

More to come when I'm up and around....


----------



## Nicolet (May 2, 2006)

I am just heartbroken. I found out last Friday at my monthly checkup that the baby's heart stopped beating. I lost my baby.

The appointment was just routine, and the doctor was trying to hear the baby's heartbeat on the monitor. At first she said it should be easy to hear because I haven't gained any weight. Well, all we could hear was my stomach growling and dead silence. I started to worry. I remember with my other 2 pregnancies how easily we heard my children's heartbeats, and how loud and strong they were. My doctor said we would try and hear/see the heartbeat via ultrasound. The ultrasound showed that the baby was not moving and there was no sign of a heartbeat. My heart dropped to my stomach and I was in shock for the rest of the afternoon. I didn't cry until I called my husband to tell him.

My doctor asked me to come back today to double-check again with another ultrasound. This time my husband came along. Again, the ultrasound confirmed that my little baby had become an angel.

I had what is called a "missed miscarriage" because the baby passed but my body is still holding on to it. I didn't have any spotting or bleeding, cramping or anything. The baby is still inside me. That is also very hard for me to deal with. This pregnancy was also very difficult for me because I was sick 24/7.

I have a "D&amp;C" scheduled for this Thursday. I am walking around in limbo trying to wrap my mind around this. I am also very nervous about the D&amp;C.

This experience has made me appreciate my beautiful son and daughter even more. I feel so blessed to have them. So lucky to have had 2 "uneventful" pregnancies.

God bless my little angel...


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 2, 2006)

OMG...I'm crying. I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage! I'm so, so sorry!! I had this happen to me last May. I looked about 11 weeks along, but when I went in for my ultrasound...nothing...it was very hard.

I had a D&amp;C with that one. I was very scared as I'd never been in surgery before. But, it was super fast...they put me under and I was released that same night. The big shocker was the damn hospital bill (around $10,000).

On my second miscarriage, I started to bleed and the doc decided to give me some medication to take orally, at first, to bring on labor. When that didn't get the job done, he gave me some more medication to insert vaginally. That got my miscarriage going and we went from there.

Just relax and know that all will be ok.

I'm sending you positive energy, thoughts, and lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 2, 2006)

Pepperpops, oh, he's just so gorgeous!! I can't wait to see more pics!!

Take care of yourself!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2006)

Nicolet, Im so sorry to hear about your baby. Going through all that is not easy. We went through it last year. I was 17 weeks when it happened. I had lost all my amniotic fluid and was bleeding for a month, there was nothing that could be done to save the baby. The problem just was that my body wasnt passing the baby and it was compromising my health. The D&amp;C was relatively quick procedure. They put me under and an hour after the surgery Tony picked me up and I was discharged from the hospital. Take care of yourself and keep us posted on how things are going. Also give tons of hugs to your kids. That helped me. I just concentrated my energy on our son after it happened and that helped me through it.


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2006)

Pepperpops, your son is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2006)

Bump! I have some new pics :inlove:


----------



## Nessicle (May 2, 2006)

Congrats to all the ladies who are having babies! I'm so broody right now it's crazy! No boyfriend though won't be happening for a looongg time!!

Reija you look awesome!!! I love seeing pregnant ladies - so natural and pretty!


----------



## Nessicle (May 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry Nicole :icon_cry: i can't imagine how hard this time must be for you xx hugs xx


----------



## pinkbundles (May 2, 2006)

oh my god! :sadno: :icon_cry: i'm sooo, sooo sad for you!

here's a virtual hug from me to you...:hug:

good luck w/ your d&amp;c


----------



## hissycat (May 2, 2006)

Nicole - I'm so sorry. It must be very difficult for you; I can only try to imagine and even that makes me so sad. Take care of yourself.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 2, 2006)

awww reija you look so pretty!


----------



## Andi (May 2, 2006)

Nicole my heartbeat just stopped for a second when I read this. IÂ´m so sorry, I wished none of you ladies whoÂ´ve had miscarriages would have had to go through this at all. IÂ´m sending a huge hug your way, Nicole!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 2, 2006)

Nicole, I am so so sorry for your loss!

Reija, you look so beautiful!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 2, 2006)

nicole i cant imagine how u feel now.. im so sorry that happen to you i really am. please take care of urself and get better.


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 3, 2006)

nicole--i'm so sorry....take care hon, i'll be keeping you in my thoughts

reija--you look absolutely amazing! you should be a maternity model  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry you had to go through that Nicole. I hope you feel better.

**Hugs**


----------



## lavender (May 4, 2006)

Jenny...I really don't understand how you can know the day you conceived...were there like symptoms the day after you conceived? I am sorry if I am asking too much...I don't have any kids, but planning to have one soon. So any information will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 5, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. I too went through this same situation as you in August of last year. We were suppose to hear the heartbeat and nothing. Ultrasound showed no heartbeat too. I was suppose to be 13 weeks but my baby seemed to have passed @ the 10th week. I was heartbroken,especially that it was suppose to be my husband's 1st child. The funny thing is I was spotting from the beginning of the pregnancy but everytime the doctor checked me he said it seems fine. I have no clue what happened. I suffered another this January. This time the baby stopped growing when I was about 5 weeks. I found out 2 days before my wedding that I had this miscarriage. I had to play it off even though my heart was hurting inside. We will keep trying though. And yes I am grateful for the daughter I do have. We only let her know about the first pregnancy. She knew nothing of the second. We kept it from her. I had D &amp; C for both. It was a quick procedure. I was told to stay off my feet for about 2-3 days. It is difficult time that you are going through and my heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Nicolet (May 6, 2006)

Hi ladies,

First of all, I want to thank everyone for their kind words. It gave me a lot of comfort. Since last Friday, I've had a very trying, challenging, sad week. I found out last Friday that my baby's heart stopped beating, I was about 10 weeks preggy. My doctor asked me to return on Monday with my husband to confirm everything and discuss what to do. I was just devastated and depressed all weekend. I was just trying to accept the fact that the baby didn't make it. The hardest part was that my angel baby was still inside of me, and I was still experiencing morning sickness. I never had any spotting or bleeding. No sign that anything was wrong. Monday came, and we went to the final ultrasound and to discuss the D&amp;C. Unfortunately, I was not able to schedule the D&amp;C until Thursday (yesterday), so I spent the whole week still trying to cope and take care of my kids. Thank goodness for my kids. Not only do I appreciate them even more, and the wonderful pregnancies I experienced with them, but they really kept me going forward.

I had my D&amp;C yesterday. I was very nervous and sad, but almost thankful that I would be able to have some closure. I felt I had been in limbo for a week. It did give me time to say goodbye to my angel baby. Taking a shower was hard because my belly was just starting to "pook" out, and I would rub my belly and pray and cry. Anyway, I was so nervous about the D&amp;C. I don't like being put "under," I just kept praying that I would see my children's faces again. The surgery went fine, and when I woke up I just cried and cried for about 45 minutes. I was crying for my loss, for never being able to meet my sweet little child, and crying because I was so thankful for my life and for the two beautiful children I do have. I had dreamt of them during my surgery.

I know it'll be some time before I will get back to "normal" physically and emotionally. Luckily, I have a very loving, supportive husband, thoughtful friends, and amazing parents. Oh, and my kids are taking care of me, too. I realize I will be grieving for awhile. I am not going to make any decisions regarding whether or not we'll try again yet. I'm going to just focus on healing right now.

I also want to mention how much it meant to me to hear about the experiences others have gone through. I am so sorry for your losses, too. You are all so strong and have so much courage. Women have to bear so much sometimes. I have friends and family who have had miscarriages, and while I always felt sad for them and sympathy for them, I never truly understood their pain until now.

Thank you again for all of your support and friendship, my dear MUT friends....


----------



## dentaldee (May 6, 2006)

:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: I'm so sorry and I hope you feel better soon, my thoughts are with you


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

you're such a beautiful mom and your kids are adorable! i'm so glad that i havent been sick for one second during my pregnancy. you're having a girl. haha. jk! but still. i'll say that you're having a girl =]


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

oooh! i cant wait for my baby shower! its july 28th =]


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

that is an adorable top! you can always wear that forever!

i bought a ton of maternity clothes from target / walmart / old navy / and motherhood. they were all on clearance or on sale themselves. i'm also going to wear them after i have my son. they're definately in style. and nobody will ever tell the shirts are maternity.

gosh. you just look adorable!


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

awww! they dont work =[ i'm sure you looked adorable! how did the c-section go? hows the new family?


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

i took pictures today at 25w1d. buut, i cant find the usb cable for my digital camera. i looked everywhere! my boyfriend knows where its at. i'll have to wait for him to come home and i'll post =]


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

well well. i never had morning sickness and i never had a "glow". lol. dont know what that would ever mean. but, i'm still as white as white can be. i have to put on gradual sunless tanning lotion on every day. lol. oh joy! i can see that my belly has a ton of little non-noticeable blonde hairs. haha.


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

i'm checking that site out right now.

k. nm. it wont let me go in. *cries*


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

omg! i am soooo sorry! i wish there were something i could do! i couldnt even imagine! *hugs* *cries* i dont know what to do but cry and want to run to you and hold you!

i cant even imagine ....


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

i just want to rub your tummy. =]


----------



## breathless (May 7, 2006)

seriously. i'm crying! and my sisters boyfriend is on the couch next to me. if he looks over, he'll see tears streaming down my face!


----------



## breathless (May 8, 2006)

week 25 pictures. i took these on friday, but i couldnt find the usb cable for my digital cam. finally found it today.


----------



## Geek (May 8, 2006)

VERY COOL! Preganacy make women look so vibrant! Love it


----------



## breathless (May 8, 2006)

haha. thanks! and how is your dear wife?


----------



## Leony (May 8, 2006)

You all look so beautiful and glow in your pregnant pics!!

I'm so jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (May 8, 2006)

well what i mean is i know the day i got pregant. me and my b/f was fighting for a while so we didnt have sex for a long time then when we finally did i remember the exact day incase something happen lol, and we didnt have sex after that. so a few weeks later i found out i was pregant. get it? and dont worry ur not asking to much :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (May 8, 2006)

so sorry nicole.. and i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 8, 2006)

you look so cute!!!!


----------



## breathless (May 9, 2006)

very true =] although, when you think of it, the sperm and egg can live up to a week [i think] inside of you and they can attach together in any of those days. i dont think it really matters exactly what day you had sex. eh. i dont know. haha.


----------



## breathless (May 9, 2006)

haha. thaaaank you =] you should post pictures. i know you mentioned before that you were uncomfortable about how big your belly is. but, you know, every single one of us would love to see how you're progressing =]


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 9, 2006)

Sperm will live for 3 days inside the body. If they don't fertilize and egg by then, they just grab a remote and slack off. Just like their host. LOL


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 9, 2006)

Joe thinks so too. In fact, a week before we found out, he kept telling me that I "had the glow".

Although, I'm feeling a little discouraged. I cannot button my jeans!!! They fit everywhere else, but I can't button them. The Bella Band comes in very, very handy. I love the Bella Band.

I still can't believe that I didn't start needing to wear maternity clothes until I was 4 1/2 months preggers with Makayla...but barely 3 months with this baby, and I'm wearing long shirts and a Bella Band cuz I can't button my pants. I'm kinda scared how huge I'll be. LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (May 9, 2006)

lol thanx! i am uncomfortable with my stomach right now, and i know i have to get over it. i will try to post a pic this week :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (May 9, 2006)

lol yeah ur right, thats why i think they are telling me im more then i am, but for now im just going along with it , i will know once i get a ultrasound.


----------



## Jennifer (May 9, 2006)

nicole, i am so very sorry for your loss. i cried for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope you're feeling better and i hope you get through this okay. you know we all love you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

reija and cass, you two look sooooooo beautiful!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 9, 2006)

so i just got back from my appointment and im getting a ultrasound the 24th which is in 2 weeks. i cant wait! ok so here are some crappy pics i took (finally did some) its so hard to take a good pic of yourself esp in the mirror. but ill have my fam take some for me in the future. doc told me today im 4 months and 6 days!


----------



## Sophia (May 10, 2006)

Ohhhhh Jenny your pics are sooooooooo sweet really!! Let us know when you're getting the ultrasound!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 10, 2006)

thank you sophia, im getting my ultrasound this month on the 24th which is in 2 weeks so im happy!!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 10, 2006)

You look beautiful!! You look as you are progressing well. Congrats!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 10, 2006)

thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly (May 10, 2006)

Jennifer, Cass, Reija.....you all look amazing. Preggy bellys are soooo beautiful, I love them! Just makes me want a preggy belly (ain't possible though....I keep telling hubby I want another, so if God wants us to have another, he'll repair me:whistling: )

Pepperpops, not sure if I missed it, but so how did the cecarean go? My last was c-section so I know how it feels. Would have rather done vaginal birth any day after experiencing c-section!!!! HONEST!

Nicolet I'm so sorry....my gut just got sick when I read that. Please take some time and take care of you. I could never imagine.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 10, 2006)

Cass and Jennifer, your pics are so cute!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 10, 2006)

thank u kelly and lisa


----------



## Jennifer (May 10, 2006)

jen, awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, how cuteeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 10, 2006)

lol thanx jen, i call it fat instead of cute ( ok ok i will stop with the fat jokes lol)

which reminds me, one of my sis friends came up to me ( i harly know her) and started to rub my belly and said awwww its so cute! im like ok can u please get off of me cause i do not know you! i was so mad.


----------



## Geek2 (May 10, 2006)

The belly pictures are so cute! You all look great! I hate that too when strangers touch the belly. I think it's so rude, they should at least ask first. I deal with the 5-year old boys touching mine all the time when I pick our son up from Kindergarten. It's weird that all these little boys are more interested in the belly than the girls in the class. They keep asking me how much longer. The boys are so cute with their questions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

I'm getting anxious now. I can't wait for the delivery. I'm counting down to 37 weeks because I don't think I can go much longer than that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> So I have 5 more weeks to go. We will see if I'm right. Last time with our son I was induced but my body was already ready for the delivery at 37 weeks. I was 1 centimeter dialated before they even induced me. I keep hearing from people that the second baby usually comes earlier and faster too. I can't imagine any faster though since my last delivery was only 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 11, 2006)

5 more weeks isnt a long time, your lucky! cant wait to see the little one. i can only pray that my delivery would be 5 1/2 hours :eusa_pray: :eusa_pray: :eusa_pray:


----------



## breathless (May 12, 2006)

lol. or something like that! =]


----------



## breathless (May 12, 2006)

awwwwwww! your belly is perfection! i looked exactly like that around 4 months along. you're growing nicely =]


----------



## breathless (May 12, 2006)

whoa! 5 1/2 hours? ha! maybe this one will be 2 hours! omg! yay! lol.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 13, 2006)

thank you sweetie.


----------



## breathless (Jun 1, 2006)

i had my glucose test last friday, march 26. i turned 28 weeks pregnant that day.

but, it was a good experience. i'd do it 20 more times. no big deal. i've been reading tons of stories as to where you'll get sick drinking this sugary drink. eh.

they gave me a cold glass bottle of this sugary drink that tasted exactly like sunkist orange soda. i kept looking at the bottle to make sure i was drinking the correct stuff! lol. then, i had my appointment and my hour of waiting was over.

they took my finger and pricked it. they squeezed blood out of it. about 15 drops or so. i'm not too sure. but, they put the blood in a teeny tiny tube, left, and 10 seconds later came back and said i passed. yay! so, its really not that bad for future glucose testers!

so, starting at 28 weeks pregnant, my appointments are now every other friday until i reach 36 weeks pregnant. then, its every friday. omg! i'm soo excited! the time is flying by soo fast! but, i want to stay pregnant. i love it =]

other then that, everything is normal and perfect. until next time ....

oh. hopefully i'll have pictures. we'll see.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 1, 2006)

thats great news!! it seems like yesturday u just found out u were preggo now ur almost there!!! post some more pics i would love to see them :icon_chee


----------



## marshall1704 (Jun 2, 2006)

awww, I miss being pregnant!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2006)

alright alright! you forced me! lol. jk! i just havent posted in a while. i need to get going here! lol.

anyways, these were taken yesterday when i was 29 weeks along. omg. almost there and i miss being pregnant already!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 3, 2006)

I miss being pregnant! You have such a cute belly!!!

I have that shirt in the light blue, hehe - I wore it too much!

Good luck with the baby!


----------



## hissycat (Jun 3, 2006)

Just a finger stick? Lucky you! I had blood drawn from my arm, then I FAILED the test (which they said was very common--whatever) so I had to do another test where I had to drink an even more sugary drink, then have blood drawn, wait 30 minutes, then repeat the whole process. I think I ended up having to drink 3 very sweet gross drinks and got blood drawn 4 times--two sticks in each arm! Not fun!!!! Then they said I was fine. LOL. Glad yours went well though.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 3, 2006)

Those drinks for the glucose test are the WORST - mine was like a thick, extremly sweet, flat Sprite - I am so glad I only had to do it once.

And you are luck you just had a poke - they took 2 tubes of blood from me, but needles don't ever bother me, never have. My Dad says he doesn't know how I was so tough with that kinda stuff when I was little, cause my sister is a WUSS!

Hehe


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2006)

omg. i wear it a ton! i love it! its sooo comfy! haha.

i was all worked up over that sort of testing. i was all prepared to get stuck in the arm a million times. but, my worries were gone afterwards. lol.

i'm sorry you had to go through all that! yuck!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2006)

You look so cute! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 8, 2006)

awww u look so cute! my b/f was here with me and hes like omg what is she doing in her underwear! lol, u look so cute girl!


----------



## breathless (Jun 12, 2006)

shoot! its hot in here! lol. arent you glad i didnt post the undies and bra pictures? i had to survive with a shirt on and almost died! lol.


----------



## breathless (Jun 12, 2006)

i made a belly chart last week or so. i'm 30 weeks and 3 days along now. my next picture will probably be when i'm 32 weeks or so along.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2006)

You look great!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 13, 2006)

awwwwwww, cass, those pictures are soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 25, 2006)

32 weeks preggo! yes. i know. i have to clean my mirrors. i'll do that tomorrow when i'm rested.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 25, 2006)

you look so good pregnant. i wish i look like that when im 32 weeks!


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nicole, I feel soo bad for your loss. I cant even imagine how hard it must be for someone to loose a child.

I read alllllllllllll 12 pages of this and LOVED every second of it! I ALWAYSS had an obsession for babies and people who are pregnant. When I get older and settle down with a hubby, I can not wait to start having kids! They are such a bundle of joy I cant even begin to explain! All you preggy mothers/mothers to be look GORGOUESSSS!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 26, 2006)

so heres me and 6 months. it was sooo hot that day so my face was red and i had my nephews graduation and my 2nd ultrasound done that day.


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

Jenny, you look gorgoues!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

cass, oh, my god! i can't believe how big you've gotten! you look so beautiful!

jen, WOW, 6 months ALREADY?! you look soooooooooo gorgeous! did you pick a name yet? congrats on armani's graduation, by the way!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 26, 2006)

thank you leta and jennifer.

jennifer yeah i got a couple of names in mind but i cannot decided on one name to save my life lol, maybe i would give her like 5 names hehehe j/k we just thought of the name "asia" last night and i like it because its very unique i also like mariah... im going to go crazy lol


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 26, 2006)

cass you look so great! your stomach is too cute!

Jenny you look gorgeous!!


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW! Asia is SUCH a beautiful name!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

i wanna name MY daughter mariah! LOL asia's a hot name, but i love mariah a lot more!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

I like Mariah...Asia just spanks of a porn star...LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went to the doc today for my check-up and all is going well. The heartbeat came in at 153...which is kinda low for this period of time in the pregnancy (lower than what Makayla was at the same time). He said that USUALLY that means boy (boys have slower heartrate in utero). It's funny cuz I think it's a boy...and my mom thinks it's a boy...and the only name I could come up with was Adrian Christopher...but no good girl names. Had the same, exact problem with Makayla...got some good girl names but couldn't think of a boy name to save my life.

So, we'll see!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2006)

Cassondra and Jennifer - you ladies look beautiful!

Angela - glad that you are doing ok. Do you have a preference to the gender?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 27, 2006)

awww, that's a cute name! i hope the baby will be okay, though, with a low heartbeat?


----------



## Lia (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe the boy is going to be a calm person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm doing great and the baby is doing great!

The low heartbeat simply meant that it's not beating as fast as, say Makayla when she was at the same stage. The usually implies that the baby is a boy. Most boys in gestation have a lower heart beat than girls do.

I don't have a preference...but it would've been nice to have another girl so I could use all of the clothes that we got and didn't use on Makayla when she was born. LOL But, having one of each is great, as well!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 27, 2006)

thanx girls... venus i hope everthing is ok with ur baby im sure everything will be fine.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Again, there is nothing wrong with the baby. The comment about the slower heart beat was only made because most baby boys heart rate is slower than baby girls...thus it made me think I'm having a boy. That's all...aside from that, baby is fine and well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 28, 2006)

all the poeple i know including my sister that had boys i never heard of there baby having a "slow" heartbeat.. and i didnt read ur other comment's so was just making sure everything was ok ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i dont know what it is but somehow adrian sounds like a girls name but i do like christopher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missjeffrey (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm partial to Jeffrey.:rockwoot:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I kinda want Aiden, but I have 2 acquaintences/friends who have little boys named Aiden and I didn't want to join the club. LOL Maybe Aaron? But, I may just suck it up and name him Aiden Christopher. LOL


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 29, 2006)

i read through this ENTIRE thread...lol

&lt;---loser...jk

i love seeing and hearing about pregnant woman and babies...im obsessed...i know weird obsession...i cant wait to have kids...i mean i can and cant...i just wanna know what it feels like to be pregnant and have that feeling of someone else growing inside you...

i live with my bf and we are planning on getting married...he already has 2 lil girls 7 &amp; 5...they are adorable and i love them to death but at the same time i want one of my own...i want to know what it feels like...

oh well im only 20 so i have the rest of my life...but i really wanna be a young mom...


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2006)

aww. thanks! i'm sure you looked fantastic at 32 weeks preggo!

you look beautiful jenny! i love that top and pants! where'd you get them? are they maternity?

i know! i've popped! and i hope i keep on popping! lol. i love my preggo bellers!

i'd choose mariah over asia. although, if you only had asia picked out as a name, i'd definately say that it is adorable!

aww! thanks =]

my sons heartbeats are always in the 140's to 150's range and my midwife said that it was perfect. they thought i was having a girl from the heartbeat. lol. they said that it was pretty fast for a boy. but, eh.


----------



## michko970 (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't feel weird I am the exact same way. :icon_chee

and I just want to add that you ladies look so beautiful! congratulations and I wish you healthy happy bundles of joy!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 3, 2006)

the capris are from motherhood and the top from macys, i dont have alot of maternity tops just pants.


----------



## Nessicle (Jul 4, 2006)

Jen you look awesome!! Gosh can't believe how fast you ladies are growing!!!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi ladies, well as far as the home pregnancy test i took a week ago goes i'm pregnant! I'm going to the doc's this week and my husband and family is thrilled!! I'm thrilled to but I guess i wish it was alittle more planned! and i think i just wish i was closer to my family whose in maryland and i'm in pa! This will be our second child and my spoiled son can use a sibling! I'm about a month and feeling ok so far, showing a little bit and still eating like a pig so we shall se how that changes when i start taking prenatals!

Ladies i do have a question though when u started your vitamins did they make u ill in any way becasue i have heard major horror stories about them and was wondering what to look out for in syptoms or what brand did u guys like! I mean i know the doc will have a say but i want to hear what u guys think! And one more thing how do you all feel about a guy ob/gyn because unfortnately i don't think i will have a choice cause there are so many men doctors down here and then there are midwives! thanks ladies


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 10, 2006)

congrats on the new baby...i cant wait til i can post here that i have a bun in the oven...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a male doctor and I love him!! I had a male doctor (different) when I had Makayla, as well, and I loved him as well. Both are very good docs. Go interview some docs and see who you feel most comfy with.

The pre-natals I take are really good...no symptoms. But, I ran out of those and had to take the "prescribed" pills I got from my other doc and I took one pill and felt like shit. Some of the stuff they put in the pills can make you sick. Which is why I like the pills I usually get from my current doc. Awesome.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 10, 2006)

congrats! best of luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 10, 2006)

wow breathless, when i was 15 weeks pregnant with my boys i looked like a HOUSE!!!! LOL!!! your tummy is so tiny and cute!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks ladies for the well wishes! Venusgoddess, not you got me scared with those prenatals! It's just that i've been doing to so well. Thank God! and it's just worrying me a little! But we shall see how this goes huh!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...it wasn't meant to scare you. There are just so many different types of pre-natals out there...if you feel like one is making you sick, then ask for a different kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jul 11, 2006)

haha i know venusgoddess i am being a wimp about it sense i gave birth to a lil rugrat 2 and a half years ago and now i'm worried about being sick! I'm a wus i confess!


----------



## breathless (Jul 17, 2006)

first of all, congrats on your pregnancy! its soo exciting!

also, i use the target brand of prenatals. 200 for like $7 or so. they work just fine for me. i take one every night before i go to bed and never had a problem.

with the male doctor, i'd be kinda uncomfy. but, thats my opinion. i'm uncomfy with a woman looking at my coota also. so, either way for me, i guess i'll have to deal to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

good luck to you darling!


----------



## breathless (Jul 17, 2006)

here are some pictures i took yesterday.

35 weeks and 1 day along.

also, nothing much has changed. no sickness, no swelling, no stretch marks, baby chayden is rolling around like crazy, and last but not least, we're getting his room done! i'll take pictures and show you ladies when thats finished. oh yea. my baby shower is sunday the 23rd. cant wait!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 17, 2006)

You are Supermommy!:rockwoot:


----------



## Annia (Jul 17, 2006)

Cute pictures! I love your outfit! I can't believe you're having a wonderful pregnancy! No sickness, no swelling, no stretchmarks! I bet a lot of girls are jealous. :satisfied:


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 17, 2006)

My first pregnancy was great. No sickness, no swelling, etc. But, the week I had Makayla, I got stretch marks. ARRRRRRGH!!

Now, I could care less about stretch marks. LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 17, 2006)

cass, oh, my god! you look adorable and so glowy! i love your pajamas, too LOL oh, and i have the same pink toothbrush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm so glad to hear you're doing great! we miss you around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks you so much u hot mammas! i appreciate all the opinions! And breathless you are looking good and sounds like your doing even better! And thanks for the heads up on the prenatals i will check those out if the ones the doc prescribes has me feeling not so hot!


----------



## canelita (Jul 18, 2006)

wow I loved reading about all of you and what's going on with your pregnancy, didn't know this forum existed and since I found it I've been readding all of the posts. good luck to you all ladies and wish you happy babies.


----------



## breathless (Jul 21, 2006)

thank you ladies! i miss you all! i cant believe i've been gone for so long! seriously, i wake up soo tired and never refreshed anymore. i dont merely think about mu anymore. just a hint of mascara and i'm out the door. although, my baby shower is this sunday. i think that'll be the first time i actually put on mu for the first time in like, 4 months! omg!

oh. and those lovely stretch marks. i finally got a few on my butt and under my boobs. lol. oh well. definately not noticeable ... yet. haha.

anyways ladies. i have to go. i'm finishing my lemonade and then heading back to work.

*kisses*


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 22, 2006)

looking good mama! hope u get everything u need at the baby shower


----------



## mzbees (Jul 23, 2006)

Most pre-natals prescribed by MD's are synthetic, and they cause issues like nausea, indigestion, etc. What happens in your body when you digest a synthetic supplement is your body will attempt to fill in the gaps within the molecular chain in order to be able to digest it.

On the other hand, a whole food pre-natal will not cause problems at all. At least, that is what I found.

My fav choice was Super Nutrition Pre-Natals.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jul 23, 2006)

oh thanks mzbees! i wil check that out!

I've been feeling so nauseated lately ladies and it's the pits! i found that the best thing for me to do is to eat less when i eat my meals! It works a lttle that way! Who else is or was tired of saltine crackers! EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 19, 2006)

anybody hear from cassondra? i know her due date passed.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

She was on not too long ago, but at the time she was still pregnant. Close to her due date though.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't wait to see pics of her new little man!!!


----------



## frazerti (Aug 19, 2006)

hang in there


----------



## missjeffrey (Aug 19, 2006)

Did I miss any births yet???


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 20, 2006)

^ Well, she should be due around August 20th...so we're hoping she's having baby any day now... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Shasta (Aug 20, 2006)

Awww...this thread makes me happy. I'm so glad that you girls are having wonderful pregnancies. As for me...I'm actually two days late! I took a pregnancy test this morning though and it looks negative...but then there is this super faint line that I can see...so I wonder if it's all in my head. HRMM...I guess we'll see. I'm just confused because my periods have been switching a lot lately. For a while it was 28 days, then 25, then 26...and now I'm on Day 28 and no sign of cramps or Aunt Flow....*sighs*.


----------



## Annia (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't wait to see pictures! :inlove:


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 21, 2006)

3 days late now....ladies I may be joining this section soon!


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 27, 2006)

you know how you guys need to take vitamins when your pregnant , are any of them chewables, or all of them you have to swallow and i heard they are very big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 28, 2006)

My vitamins aren't THAT big...but I have to take them 2x's a day. The vitamins I took during my first pregnancy were horse tablets, but I just cut them in half before I took them.


----------



## Susie22 (Aug 28, 2006)

well im scared for when i do get pregnant one day cause i have a very hard tome swallowing, cant even swallow like tylenol or those gel capsusl or anything just really small pills u know ?


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Cassondra yet? She hasn't been on in almost a month! I hope everything is going okay!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 2, 2006)

so im 34 weeks today (8 1/2 months) everything is going fine i just had my baby shower last week and i took soooo many pics just of everything and my whole family , i had a great time and i got alot of stuff i needed heres a few pics of the cake and stuff.


----------



## Susie22 (Sep 2, 2006)

thats nice, the cake is so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## canelita (Sep 2, 2006)

OMG! That cake looks so yummy and cute! now I want some.

You look gorgeous BTW!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 2, 2006)

oh, my god, jen! you look sooooooo beautiful and everything looked so nice! thanks for sharing the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't believe you're 8.5 months now!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2006)

You look great! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 2, 2006)

OMG I can't believe I've been in this site for over that period! lol, sorry.. *ahem*

Congratulations Jenny, you are looking so cute!


----------



## bad cat (Sep 2, 2006)

Take great care and drink lots and lots of water. I have 2 and know the joys of expecting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 3, 2006)

Eight and a half months?? My God, how time flies! Jenny, you look absolutely gorgeous! What cute stuff at your baby shower!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has anyone heard from Cassondra at all?


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 3, 2006)

thanx girls!!!! :atom:


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 4, 2006)

Jenny you are absolutely glowing!! obviously expecting a girl ...congrats and cant wait for you to have your baby and see pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 4, 2006)

You look absolutely gorgeous and your shower looked like a lot of fun!!! Loved the cake!!!!

Pretty soon, and we'll be adding another MuT-aholic to the forums!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh wow! Everything looked beautiful and it looks like you had a blast. that cake looks sooo yummy!

You looked gorgeous too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

You looked beautiful Jenny!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 2, 2006)

so how's everyone doing? nobody checks in anymore lol

ok so now im 38 weeks and 2 days preggo and still going strong. my feet are soooooo swollen everytime i move my foot i feel water it's so weird! everything is going fine no signs of labor yet which the waiting is killing me!

i go every week now to see my midwife. everybody i see is like omg ur still pregnant lol. so here are some pics i even included my feet lol, i thought i looked pretty that day i was wearing the grey pants then i saw the pic and was like DAMN! i'm a mess! im so pale and it looks like i have dark circles lol, oh well!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2006)

Hang in there! She will be here soon!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm doing really good. Although I'm getting HUGE...LOL

No swelling or anything like that. I'm so excited, I cannot wait til December!!!!

Jenny, anytime now, she'll be here...just hang on!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2006)

We need to see pictures! Have you had any baby showers? I bet you are going to get lots of googies for your little one.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 2, 2006)

that's great! december is right around the corner. i'll try to hang in there it's just to hard lol

thanx marisol!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 2, 2006)

jenny you look so cute preggo. dont worry you dont have long to go


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2006)

awwwwwwww, jenny, soooooooooooooo cute!!!! i can't believe only 12 more days left!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 3, 2006)

Its coming up fast. It will be here before you know it!! Your pictures were soo cute!


----------



## breathless (Oct 3, 2006)

you look amazing!

you know. i never got swollen. i was swollen a few days after i had chayden and then, it went away after 2 days. that was my experience. oh well. next time i know i'll be swollen like a hippo for 7 months. lol. jk!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah ur right! thanx sweetie!

i know right lol thank you.

thanx chic!

lmao! u were one of the lucky ones!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 3, 2008)

So I figure I should officially post my "status" here.

I'm preggo! Almost 8 wks now. I didn't expect it, but my tummy looks bigger already - I'm scared it'll be twins cuz I have them on both sides... and nobody in my gen has had them yet... Ummm, I'm sick and tired all the time...

My first OB appt is due on the 20th... Anybody know what I can look forward to?

I hope this gets better... lol... I feel like I'm kinda losing my grip.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 3, 2008)

REESE'S PIECES!!!!!!!! I see a pretty little Reese spawn!!!

If this will be your first OB appointment, be patient it is gonna be a little longer than the rest of your appointments. They will draw a ton of blood, to test for all sorts of things. You will get a pap smear to test for all STD's. They will take a history of you and the father (so take him too) about all sorts of genetic disorders from both sides of the family. You should get a doppler to pick up fetal tones. Dont be scared if she cant find it, 8 weekers are tiny...really tiny.

IM me when you get a chance but freaking congrats!!!!


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 3, 2008)

At my first appointment they always do a sonogram, so maybe you'll get one! There is a lot of bloat in the beginning. I was really bloated and then it went down and now I have the bump. Twins, would be exciting! On the brightside, one more month and you'll be in 2nd tri and hopefully everything will get better then.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 19, 2009)

Ha ha... reading my post just made me crack up. I sounded like a freak.

Thanks Aprill and Nicki for reassuring me. It's so much easier now!


----------

